# D cooks dinner



## wittdog (May 25, 2007)

Somewhere Great Gramps Jumbo is smiling….had a tball game today so a nice simple supper which D told me he wanted to cook…His first cook on the OTG….says he want’s to sell his Smokey Joe and cook on what has become his moms grill…he starts eyeing up the Yabba Dabba Grill he’ll be in trouble…
Homemade Polish Sausage, Lazy Periogi, Webers Mustard and good Rye bread…and a cold Yuelining..Life was pretty good at that moment…


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2007)

Pitmasters in the making!  And a mighty fine meal to boot!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 25, 2007)

Looks great Dave, business minded kid too when he wants to 'sell' his grill and not trade it away for some baseball cards or action figures to a buddy.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 25, 2007)

Good stuff Dave. I love Lazy Periogi!


----------



## Diva Q (May 26, 2007)

Lazy Pierogi???

I would appreciate you sharing what that is?

Cute kid. Smart kid. Going to make a great pitmaster for sure!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 26, 2007)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## john a (May 26, 2007)

That's great Dave, start them out young.


----------



## The Missing Link (May 26, 2007)

start dose boy out right. THey sure look like there having fun.


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2007)

Man that boy can cook!
Hey Dave did the black under the eyes for the ball game come from one of your cookers? 8)


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2007)

Lazy Perogi
This is one of those eyeball recipes….grandma used to make…
½ box of spiral noodles
1 most of  a can of sour kraut
1 can of cam bells mushroom soup
1 small can of mushrooms
Splash of milk

Bring a pot of water to a boil…
Dump half the box of noodles in and cook for 12-15 min…you want them cooked not al dente…
When the noodles are done cooking dump pan into a colander (Do Not Rinse)..
Dump the noodles back into the pot and add the mushroom soup, most of the Kruat.(reserve some for topping the sausage if you want). And add the mushrooms and a little bit of milk…stir to well incorporated.. Serve.
This is one of those recipes that is served at most big parties in this area…graduation, communion ect…..It can be reheated in an oven or roaster..

Puff that boy said he wanted to keep is game face on for cooking...
The other day he said he wanted to cook for the judges at the comps we are doing this year...


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2007)

Man he is headed down the right road for sure! 
Thanks for the recipe I'm going to make some today.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 26, 2007)

Looks like yall havin a blast. Food looks fine realy fine


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 26, 2007)

those kids crack me up


----------



## Cliff H. (May 26, 2007)

That is how you pass the torch Dave.  Just don't give them all of your secretz just yet.


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That is how you pass the torch Dave.  Just don't give them all of your secretz just yet.


Hey's starting to eye up the Yabba Dabba Grill...I love him..but there are some limits....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 26, 2007)

Nice cook D.  Keep the good work.

Hey Dave, you got something against veggies?


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Nice cook D.  Keep the good work.
> 
> Hey Dave, you got something against veggies?


Sour Kraut and mushrooms are veggies.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2007)

Dave, it's getting close to giving it up ya know!


----------



## john pen (May 28, 2007)

Ya man...I can see it now..The Wittdog on the hammok barking orders and the boys doing all the cooking...


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ya man...I can see iot now..The Wittdog on the hammok barking orders and the boys doing all the cooking...


U sure you weren't looking over the fence


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the recipe...looks like a couple of fine young cooks in the making! Good looking food too!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 29, 2007)

When Dave can't tell us how long something took to cook or describe his method, It will be time for D to get his own user name.


----------

